# Duraflame purchases B&B Charcoal



## Smokin Okie (Mar 10, 2021)

Was on Greg Rempe's ,  BBQ Central podcast last night ............    at 27:17 mark,  he and Meathead discuss .   I sure hope the quality does not go down,  but whenever a large company buys a small one, that seems to be the case

https://thebbqcentralshow.com/do-yo...-for-st-patricks-day-listen-to-this-show-now/


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 10, 2021)

Duraflame is owned by Clorox. Guess who owns Kingsford? Yep, Clorox. Bye-bye quality!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 10, 2021)

Quality always seems to play second fiddle to cost savings...


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 10, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Quality always seems to play second fiddle to cost savings...



I think its the amount of " care " by the employees,  first.

Then management decisions to expand the smaller company.

Or management decisions to integrate the smaller company into the larger one.

If Duraflame keeps B&B intact with the same people,  maybe they defy the norm .    B&B was a multi generation , family owned business.


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 10, 2021)

Man that sucks!! B&B has been my go to the last two years. My confidence level the quality remains  high is low.


----------



## forktender (Mar 10, 2021)

This is crappy news  the hardware store 5 minutes from my house is where I buy my B&B which has been my go-too since Kingford reformulated their charcoal.
Time to find another brand that I can buy locally because Kingsford sucks bad these days, and I've been a Kingsford charcoal guy for years because the smell reminds me of my Gramp's.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Mar 10, 2021)

Lets see what happens, maybe there's not a lot of changes at B&B.


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 10, 2021)

B&B should get better distribution this way. Probably positioned as a premium charcoal over Kingsford.


----------

